# No Cal Cycling Clubs?



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm looking at Almaden Valley and Fremont Freewheelers - anyone have experience with either club?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm in ACTC (Almaden). You can probably get a feel for the club by going on some rides, you don't have to be a member. www.actc.org - go to ride listings.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Where do you live? Start by going on some rides with the club that's closest to you. That way you can ride your bike from home to the ride start instead of driving. One less car.


----------

